# a stretch but ill ask



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 16, 2015)

im looking to buy a 1988/89 Ozone freestyle bmx bike as seen in the ad....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 16, 2015)

*here is the advertisement*

Chrome edition is what im seeking


----------

